# to make someone do something



## findyourinsanity

Als ich heute in der Klasse war, habe ich an den Ausdruck "to make someone do something" gedact. Ich war mir nicht sicher, wie man das formuliert. Ich habe mir "Hast du ihn gemacht, das zu tun" gesagt, doch es war mir sehr offenbar, dass das nicht korrekt war (glaube ich sowieso). 

Koennt ihr mir bitte damit helfen.

Beispiel: Did you make him do that?
Did you make him go get your keys for you?

Danke!


----------



## Whodunit

findyourinsanity said:


> Als ich heute in der Klasse war, habe ich an den Ausdruck "to make someone do something" gedacht. Ich war mir nicht sicher, wie man das formuliert. Ich habe mir "Hast du ihn gemacht, das zu tun" gesagt, doch es war mir sehr offensichtlich, dass das nicht korrekt ist (glaube ich sowieso zumindest?).
> 
> Koennt ihr mir bitte damit helfen?


 
Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, das auf Deutsch auszudrücken:

jemanden dazu bringen, etwas zu tun
jemanden dazu veranlassen, etwas zu tun.

Zu deinen Beispielen:



> Beispiel: Did you make him do that?
> _Hast du ihn dazu veranlasst/gebracht, das zu machen?_
> Did you make him go get your keys for you?
> _Hast du ihn dazu gebracht, dass er dir deine Schlüssel bringt?_


----------



## findyourinsanity

Ich moechte mir sicher sein, dass ich es voellig verstehe.

Did she make you come pick her up?
Hat sie dich dazu gebracht, dass du gekommen bist, sie abzuholen?
Did she make you go pick her up?
Hat sie dich dazu gebracht, dass du gegangen/dahin gefahren bist, sie abzuholen?

Vielen dank für deine Hilfe Whodunit!


----------



## Whodunit

findyourinsanity said:


> Ich moechte mir sicher sein, dass ich es voellig verstehe.
> 
> Did she make you come pick her up?
> Hat sie dich dazu gebracht, dass du gekommen bist, sie abzuholen?
> Did she make you go pick her up?
> Hat sie dich dazu gebracht, dass du gegangen/dahin gefahren bist, sie abzuholen?
> 
> Vielen dank für deine Hilfe Whodunit!


 
Deine Sätze sind grammatikalisch richtig , aber man könnte sie etwas eleganter ausdrücken. 

Hat sie dich dazu gebracht, sie abholen zu kommen? (come)
Hat sie dich dazu gebracht, hinzufahren, um sie abzuholen? (go)


----------



## elroy

Je nach Kontext ist "to make someone do something" manchmal mit "jemanden dazu *zwingen*, etwas zu tun" zu übersetzen.


----------



## dec-sev

findyourinsanity said:


> Did she make you come pick her up?


 
Soll es denn nicht mit "to" nach dem "come" sein? Ich verstehe, Jana und Erloy, dass das kein enlische Forum ist. Darum habe ich meine Frage auf Deutsch verfasst.


----------



## Hutschi

Bedeutet es im vorliegenden Kontext: "Hat sie dich gezwungen, sie abzuholen?" Es käme mir seltsam vor.

Fällt unter "to make somebody to do something" auch "freiwilliger Zwang"?


----------



## elroy

dec-sev said:


> Soll es denn nicht mit "to" nach dem "come" sein? Ich verstehe, Jana und Erloy, dass das kein enlische Forum ist. Darum habe ich meine Frage auf Deutsch verfasst.


 Nein, der Satz ist ohne "to" richtig.


Hutschi said:


> Bedeutet es im vorliegenden Kontext: "Hat sie dich gezwungen, sie abzuholen?" Es käme mir seltsam vor.


 Das ist durchaus möglich, sehr wahrscheinlich sogar.

Wir haben allerdings überhaupt keinen Kontext, sodass ich kaum feststellen kann, um welche Bedeutung es in diesem Satz handelt. 


> Fällt unter "to make somebody to do something" auch "freiwilliger Zwang"?


 Was meinst Du mit "freiwilliger Zwang"?


----------



## Hutschi

"Freiwilliger Zwang" ist, wenn man gezwungen wird, etwas "freiwillig" zu tun. Der Zwang kann ganz unterschiedlicher Art sein, zum Beispiel Gruppenzwang. Es kann aber auch ökonomischer Zwang sein. 

Beispiele für "freiwilligen Zwang" waren in der DDR die Teilnahme an der Mai-Demonstration (viele nahmen freiwillig teil, viele aber nur unter freiwilligem Zwang - weil sie befürchteten, sonst notiert zu werden oder dass das Kollektiv, die Gruppe Nachteile hätte), auch heute gibt es ähnliche Konzepte. Wenn beispielsweise Arbeitslose freiwillig an der Spargelernte teilnehmen dürfen, aber wenn sie es nicht freiwillig tun, das Hartz-IV-Geld gekürzt wird, ist es freiwilliger Zwang. (Hierfür reicht bereits die Androhung oder ein fiktiver Zwang.)

Der Begriff ist wahrscheinlich umgangssprachlich, aber sehr verbreitet.


----------



## Voxy

elroy said:


> Je nach Kontext ist "to make someone do something" manchmal mit "jemanden dazu *zwingen*, etwas zu tun" zu übersetzen.


_Jemanden dazu bringen, etwas (bestimmtes) zu tun_, impliziert
eine bestimmte Art von Zwang. Ich glaube daher, dass die Englische und die
Deutsche Redewendung sehr ähnlich sind.

Ich vermute, dass im Beispiel, um das es hier ursprünglich geht, die 
Redewendung "to make someone do something" am besten mit
_Jemanden dazu bringen, etwas zu tun übersetzt _wird_.
_
_Ehrlich? Hat sie dich dazu gebracht, sie abzuholen?
Echt!? Hat sie dich dazu gebracht, (zu ihr) hinzufahren und sie abzuholen?

_My two cents


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Je nach Kontext ist "to make someone do something" manchmal mit "jemanden dazu *zwingen*, etwas zu tun" zu übersetzen.


 
Fällt dir ein geeigneter Kontext ein, wo das so sein sollte? Am liebsten wäre mir einer, bei dem man nicht zuerst an "jemanden dazu bringen" als Übersetzung denkt.


----------



## elroy

-Did Mark do the dishes because he wanted to help out?
-No. His mom made him do them.
-I was going to say...he's not usually so helpful in the kitchen!

Or the classical "kid trash talk" example:

-Shut up!
-Make me!
-I don't make trash, I burn it.


----------



## Whodunit

Gut, hast mich überzeugt. 



elroy said:


> -Did Mark do the dishes because he wanted to help out?
> -No. His mom made him do them.
> -I was going to say...he's not usually so helpful in the kitchen!


 
_kind of free:_
- Hat Mark freiwillig abgewaschen?
- Nein, seine Mutter wollte es so.
- Ich dachte schon! Er hilft ja sonst nicht sehr gerne in der Küche.



> -Shut up!
> -Make me!
> -I don't make trash, I burn it.


 
Das traue ich mir nicht zu übersetzen, aber ich verstehe, was mit "make me" gemeint ist. Man könnte es vielleicht mit "Mach ich sicher nicht!" wiedergeben. Um die englische Bedeutung wiederzugeben, müsste man es etwas mehr ausformulieren: "Bring mich doch dazu(, die Klappe zu halten)!" Ich anderen Kontexten kann man es sicher mit "Versuch's doch!" übersetzen.


----------



## derefed

How would one say such phrases as:

I'll make it do that.
I'll make him go there.
Let me do what I want.

etc. that have sentences as what would appear to be the direct object? I thought at first that they'd work like the sentence "Ich glaube er kommt am Montag", where the "ich glaube" is simply tacked on to an existing sentence, but then, in English, "he" is changed to the accusative "him" in "I'll make him go there".

Thanks!


----------



## Hutschi

Man muss es umschreiben:

Ich bringe/zwinge ihn dazu, dorthin zu gehen.
Ich sorge dafür, dass er das tut.
Ich sorge dafür, dass die Maschine so funktioniert, wie sie soll.
Ich bringe die Maschine dazu, zu tun, was sie soll.
Lasse mich machen, was ich will.


Es hängt vom Kontext und vom verwendeten Verb ab.
Man kann es mit einer Infinitivgruppe oder mit einem Nebensatz umschreiben.
Auch die Übersetzung von "it" hängt vom Kontext ab, _er_, _sie_ und _es_ sind möglich, einschließlich der entsprechenden Deklinationsformen.


----------



## zpoludnia swiata

_Make somebody do something_ drückt sehr viel Zwang aus.  An erster Stelle habe ich es immer als "zwingen" verstanden.  Es kann auch bedeuten jemanden dazu bringen, aber meistens ist es doch mit (starkem) Zwang verbunden.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## la_espantosa

Hello,
The verb ride in English is used to say also "to cause someone ride"
I want to say in German :"to make someone go onto sth"
How can I say it ?
Thank you


----------



## burnleyfc2009

Alright mate,
there's one slight problem with your question "to cause someone ride"" does not make much sense in English.


----------



## la_espantosa

I meant to make someone go onto something - (faire monter quelqu'un à ) 
Thank you


----------



## sokol

Could you please just describe the meaning you want to express?
The French phrase might be an exact explanation for that - but I have no idea what the French one really is supposed to mean.


----------



## la_espantosa

Ok. I meant to make someone get into a car
                 To make someone go onto a bicycle    
                 To make someone go onto a horse
Have you got what I mean?


----------



## ABBA Stanza

_Jemanden ins Auto/aufs Fahrrad/aufs Pferd zwingen._

Abba


----------



## Robocop

la_espantosa said:


> - To make someone get into a car = jemand ins Auto einsteigen heissen
> - To make someone go onto a bicycle = jemand aufs Rad steigen heissen
> - To make someone go onto a horse = jemand aufs Pferd sitzen heissen / jemand aufsitzen heissen


_Jemand etwas zu tun heissen_ means _tell someone to do something_.


----------



## la_espantosa

Konnten wir nicht "lassen" benutzen ?
"jemand sufs Rad steigen lassen"?
What's the difference?


----------



## Robocop

la_espantosa said:


> Könnten wir nicht "lassen" benutzen?
> What's the difference?


"Lassen" is related to permission not to commanding in this context.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

la_espantosa said:


> Konnten wir nicht "lassen" benutzen ?


Now I'm _really_ confused! 

To "make someone do something" is to coerce someone into doing something against their will.

As Robocop says, "lassen" (as used here) implies allowing someone to do something (in accordance with their will).

In other words, these two alternatives are more or less exact opposites of each other!

Which one did you mean, LE?

Abba


----------



## Quelle

faire mit Infinitiv: lassen, veranlassen, bringen zu

Ich bringe ihn dazu, aufs Pferd zu steigen /ins Auto einzusteigen...

Der Vorschlag von Robocop, das Verb heißen zu benutzen, klingt für mich sehr veraltet.


----------



## la_espantosa

I just wanted to know how to say :
"faire faire quelque chose à quelqu'un"
"to get/have/make someone do something"
Thank you


----------



## la_espantosa

Here are some examples:
to make someone dance
To make someone get in a car
To make someone ride a horse
Do you get what I mean?


----------



## la_espantosa

The infinitive form is :" bringen jemanden zu, etwas zu machen"
right?


----------



## Quelle

la_espantosa said:


> The infinitive form is :" bringen jemanden zu, etwas zu machen"
> right?


 
jemanden dazu bringen, etwas zu machen


----------



## Zealous

*Moderator note*
*This was the start of a different thread for the same topic. The two thread have been merged later.*


Hello people. Could you please help me with translating the sentence

Did you want to make him value you more?

Wolltest du, dass er dich mehr schätzt? 

So basically I'd like to know what's the best german version of "make someone _verb_". 

Thank you for your enlighting reply


----------



## suskind

One way is to say "jemanden dazu bringen, zu _verb_"


Examples:

I want to make him speak louder. - Ich möchte ihn dazu bringen, lauter zu sprechen.

She tries to make her sister stop crying. - Sie versucht ihre Schwester dazu zu bringen, mit dem Weinen aufzuhören.

Did you want to make him value you more? - Wolltest du ihn dazu bringen, dich mehr zu schätzen?


----------



## gvergara

Hallo:

Ich schaffe es nicht, den Unterschied zwischen diesen vier Verben zu verstehen, wenn sie im Sinne vom englischen Verb _to make _verwenden werden.
_
Ich *habe *sie zum Aufstehen *bewegt*. (made them wake up)
Sein Schweigen *hat *mich glauben *lassen*, dass ich einen Fehler gemacht hatte. (made me think)
Er *hat *mich immer wieder zum Lachen *gebracht*. (made me laugh)
Das neugeborene Kind *hat *die ganze Familie wirklich glücklich *gemacht*. (made the whole family really happy)_

Ich vermute, _machen _ist das einzige von diesen Verben, das in Verbindung mit einem Adjektiv verwendet wird. Dagegen, alle anderen Möglichkeiten werden mit einem (zu-)Infinitiv verwendet (oder zum+substantivierter Infinitiv). 

Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## Kajjo

English "to make" is verb for very many situations and used in extremely many fixed phrases. Don't think of each of these cases as a possible translation of "make", but learn the English fixed phrases to be translated to different full verbs in German. You should more wonder about the broad applicability of English "make" rather than about the existence of a variety of proper verbs in German.

Don't think of "bewegen" as possible translation of "machen" (that idea is wrong!) but "zum Aufstehen bewegen" as possible translation of "to make s.o. wake up". That's an important difference when learning vocabulary.

In most cases, elevated German style tries to avoid using "machen". In this sense it is somewhat considered an "auxiliary verb" (joke), because it only is filled with meaning together with other words ("glauben machen", "glücklich machen"). There are a lot of "machen"-constructions in German, too, but they are much less used in written German than the English equivalents considered as good style.



gvergara said:


> Ich *habe *sie zum Aufstehen *bewegt*. (made them wake up)


This is not very idiomatic anyway. "Bewegen" is not a typical translation of "machen", but only a possible translation for this very specific case. 



gvergara said:


> Sein Schweigen *hat *mich glauben *lassen*, dass ich einen Fehler gemacht hatte. (made me think)


_Let me think about it... "Lassen" _and _"let" _are the typical translations of each other. Again, "lassen" is not a typical translation of "machen", but only a possible translation in this specific case.


----------



## Frieder

„Sein Schweigen machte mich glauben, einen Fehler begangen zu haben.” (sehr gehoben).

Um jemanden _zu etwas zu bewegen_, musst du ihn zuerst überreden, oder ihm gut zureden. Wenn du jemanden „zum Aufstehen bewegst”, dann hat er vermutlich zunächst keine Lust darauf und lässt sich dann aber durch deine Überredungskünste doch _dazu bewegen_.

Machen und to make sind fast schon "false friends". Siehe dazu auch dieses interessante Tutorial.


----------



## gvergara

Frieder said:


> *„Sein Schweigen machte mich glauben, einen Fehler begangen zu haben.*” (sehr gehoben)


Danke. Und wie würdest du dies in einem umgangssprachlicheren Stil sagen?


----------



## Kajjo

gvergara said:


> Und wie würdest du dies in einem umgangssprachlicheren Stil sagen?


Das gibt es sicherlich viele Möglichkeiten, je nach Situation.

_Ich glaubte, einen Fehler gemacht zu haben, weil er (plötzlich) schwieg. <normale Sprachebene>
Er sagte nichts mehr, und ich dachte, ich hätte einen Fehler gemacht. <einfacher>_

Generell versucht man, wie bereits oben angedeutet, im Schriftlichen und in gehobener gesprochener Sprache, "machen" zu vermeiden. Umgangssprachlich ist es aber üblich.

Schriftlich ist "einen Fehler begangen zu haben" also besser ausgedrückt als "einen Fehler gemacht zu haben", aber letzteres ist wesentlich üblicher.


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Siehe dazu auch dieses interessante Tutorial.


Ja, dort wird der Unterschied zwischen _machen_ und _to make _gut dargestellt, auch wenn ich BL ansonsten manchmal etwas übertrieben finde... Aber _machen _und _to make _sind quasi false friends, das sollte einem klar sein.


----------



## gvergara

Ich möchte mich bei euch allen danke, vor allem dem Frieder, wegen des Tutorials.


----------



## elroy

Also die beiden Verben als "false friends" zu bezeichnen...ich finde, das geht zu weit. Natürlich überlappen sie sich nicht hundertprozentig, aber doch relativ oft. 

I made a cake. = Ich habe einen Kuchen gemacht.
My sister made me a hat. = Meine Schwester hat mir einen Hut gemacht.
We need to make plans for our project. = Wir müssen Pläne machen für unser Projekt.
How do you make a gentleman out of such a brute? = Wie macht man aus so einem Rohling einen Gentleman?
You need to make the most of it. = Du musst das Beste daraus machen.
Let's make a deal. = Machen wir einen Deal.
Let me make one thing clear. = Lass mich eins klar machen. 
He made me unhappy. = Er hat mich unglücklich gemacht.
He's making progress. = Er macht Fortschritte. 
He made use of his talents. = Ich hat von seinen Talenten Gebrauch gemacht.

etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Kajjo

Elroy, I believe the lengthy explanations of BelleLettres to be quite interesting and fine. Have you read the reasoning? Do you contradict the arguments? Personally I sort of have to believe them, but it sounds quite convincing. This pictures of the blog summarises the issue:





The summary concludes that German "machen" focuses on the process like "herstellen, tun, fertigen", while the English "to make" focuses on the outcome like "gelingen, erreichen, schaffen".

The pictures shows that there is a small overlap, but there is more of a discrepance. Examples like "to make the team" (es ins Team schaffen; nicht: "wir machen mal ein Team" = ein Team bilden) or "to make land/port" (das Festland/den Hafen erreichen; nicht: das Land bearbeiten oder einen Hafen bauen) are quite convincing for me.


----------



## elroy

Yes, I did read all that and found it quite interesting.  But there are far too many cases of overlap for me to find the term "false friend" appropriate.  The "erreichen" meanings are just a subset of all the meanings of "make."  That diagram is misleading, as it is not representative of the semantic scope of "make."  I could have just as easily put all my examples where they've put all the "erreichen" examples.


----------



## Kajjo

@elroy: Yes, "false friend" might be too hard a term for this pair of words, but the very close analogy in spelling is surely misleading. The scope of "make" is much broader than that of "machen". 

The blog also ignores the contemporary usages of "machen" in the English style and I would be interested whether this is actually a new development or an historically established usage, e.g. "er macht viel Geld damit", "ein Date klar machen", "das macht nichts", "was macht das? (was kostet es?)" und so weiter.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> the very close analogy in spelling is surely misleading.


 I've never had an issue with this and I've always thought of them as cognates - which they are.  It's not just "similar spelling."

It's the same thing with "do" and "tun"; they overlap to a great extent, but not always.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I've always thought of them as cognates - which they are.


Yes, they are cognates, i.e. related words. They have a considerable overlap, but there are also interesting differences in usage. I found the BelleLettres focus on "fertigen vs schaffen" stimulating and worthwhile to consider.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> I found the BelleLettres focus on "fertigen vs schaffen" stimulating and worthwhile to consider.


  Me too.


----------



## Oceanboy

Hello friends,

It s a bit confusing but could anyone just say if it s possible to replace bewegen with machen in the first sentences?

And how to say : her silence made me think that.....

He always makes me laugh?

I always thought that make somebody do something was translated by " swingen " but then you have things line 

Make somebody wate= jemanden warten lassen and then things like Make somebody talk=jemanden dazu bringen zu sprechen

Any simple explanation please?

Thanx a lot


----------



## Oceanboy

Sorry for the grammar errors

It s zwingen *

And to wait in the second*


----------



## Kajjo

Oceanboy said:


> her silence made me think that.


_Ihr Schweigen hat mich denken/glauben lassen, dass...
_


Oceanboy said:


> He always makes me laugh?


_Er bringt mich immer zum Lachen._



Oceanboy said:


> I always thought that make somebody do something was translated by " swingen "


That is not even a German word. No, I cannot follow you idea at all.



Oceanboy said:


> Make somebody wate= jemanden warten lasse


Right.


----------



## Oceanboy

Thank you Kajjo

This the word that I missed spelt before _ZWINGEN
_
Can  you follow my idea now?

Sorry for the mistake


----------



## Kajjo

Oceanboy said:


> This the word that I missed spelt before _ZWINGEN_


_Zwingen _means to force or coerce someone to do something, usually by usuing force or threats. This is much too strong.


----------



## Perseas

In a film I've heard "Sie müssen sie dazu kriegen" … (etwas zu tun).


----------



## manfy

Perseas said:


> In a film I've heard "Sie müssen sie dazu kriegen" … (etwas zu tun).


Yes, that's very idiomatic. It's closer to "you have to get her (to) do something" than "make her do something". It implies that you're finding a way that makes her do it seemingly voluntarily, without her noticing that you actually pushed her in that direction.


----------



## JClaudeK

Perseas said:


> In a film I've heard "Sie [= A und B] müssen  sie [C] dazu kriegen" … (etwas zu tun).


Und wenn sie es wirklich tut, können A und B händereibend sagen: "Wir haben C *rumgekriegt*".


----------



## JClaudeK

Voxy said:


> _Ehrlich? Hat sie dich dazu gebracht, sie abzuholen?_


Eine "softere" Version wäre:
_Ehrlich? Konnte sie dich dazu bewegen, sie abzuholen?_


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Guten Morgen allerseits.

Ich möchte Bescheid wissen, *wie diese übliche englische Konstruktion normalerweise übersetzt wird?* Soweit ich weiß, gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten:
1) Veranlassen j-n etwas zu tun (formell)
2) Bringen j-n dazu, etwas zu tun (mir scheint, das ist die beste Übersetzung vom englischen Ausdruck)
3) Zwingen j-n etwas zu tun (bedeutet "force smb to do smth". Zu harsch)
*Gibt es einen informellen Ausdruck?*

_(PS. Soweit ich weiß, funkioniert "machen j-n etwas zu tun" leider nicht)_

Ein Beispiel:
Meine Eltern habe mich veranlasst/gezwungen/dazu gebracht/[was anderes] in Deutschland zu studieren.
*Welche Option klingt am besten im Satz?*

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## bearded

Hallo
Jemanden etwas tun/machen lassen.
_Er hat den Schneider einen Anzug machen lassen _(mit Doppelakkusativ).

(Je nach Kontext kann ''machen lassen'' auch bedeuten: erlauben, etwas zu tun/machen)


----------



## Kajjo

Well, the English phrase can be used in different situations. You should give entire example sentences. 



Nickle Sydney said:


> 2) Bringen j-n dazu, etwas zu tun (mir scheint, das ist die beste Übersetzung vom englischen Ausdruck)


Yes, I agree. But this only applies if there is an effort in making someone do something. If it is a simple command, this does not fit. 



Nickle Sydney said:


> 3) Zwingen j-n etwas zu tun (bedeutet "force smb to do smth". Zu harsch)


That's right. This is "force" and like in English a lot harsher.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

bearded said:


> Hallo
> Jemanden etwas machen lassen.
> _Er hat den Schneider einen Anzug machen lassen _(mit Doppelakkusativ).


Vielen Dank! Ja, ich habe auch über "lassen" nachgedacht, aber "lassen" - obwohl das Wort selbstverständlich viele Bedeutungen hat - bedeutet "to let" (wie eine Erlaubnis) (ich denke so). Deswegen bin ich mir nicht sicher, dass "lassen" in meinem Beispielsatz gut klingt:
Meine Eltern habe mich das Studium in Deutschland machen lassen. = das bedeutet entweder "they made me" oder "they let me". Oder?


----------



## Kajjo

Nickle Sydney said:


> Meine Eltern habe mich das Studium in Deutschland machen lassen. = das bedeuten entweder "they made me" oder "they let me"


Both interpretations are possible. This is also true for the better phrasing "Meine Eltern habe mich in Deutschland studieren lassen." Try to avoid auxiliary constructions with "machen".


----------



## bearded

Nickle Sydney said:


> das bedeuten entweder "they made me" oder "they let me". Oder?


Ja. Der Sinn dürfte aus dem Kontext hervorgehen.

--Crossed with Kajjo--


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Kajjo said:


> Try to avoid auxiliary constructions with "machen".


Danke. Das werde ich im Kopf behalten. Aus reiner Neugier, was ist der Grund? (kann einfach einen neuen Thread starten)


----------



## Kajjo

Nickle Sydney said:


> Danke. Das werde ich im Kopf behalten. Aus reiner Neugier, was ist der Grund? (kann einfach einen neuen Thread starten)


It's bad style and usually considered substandard or at least pretty colloquial to use a lot of _machen_-phrases. It is more or less the "cheap way out", just take any noun or adjective and add "machen", no need to think at all. No need to have a large vocabulary. No need to weigh the connotations and scope of corresponding full verbs. In written language I would try to avoid it, in spoken colloquial language it is quite common, though.

Of course, there are a lot of proper _machen_-phrases anyway, so abusing _machen _increases the frequency even more. _Machen _is one of the most frequent words, even if restricted to proper usages.

In everyday colloquial speech it is idiomatic for very many natives to use _machen_-constructions. But this is nothing I would recommend to do intentionally, if there is a full verb with the same or even more clearly defined meaning. We try to make our children user proper full verbs. This increases vocabulary and enables sophisticated communication. In better style texts you will notice that authors use proper full verbs and tend to avoid auxiliary usages of _machen_.

From a perspective of German learners, there is also the problem to distinguish _tun/machen_ and particularly for English natives to understand the narrower scope of German "machen" as compared to English "to make".

Compare the register and style. Both sides are correct and common:

_kaputt machen > zerstören
sauber machen > putzen, reinigen_

Substandard usages:

_Frieden machen > Frieden schließen
Studium machen > studieren_

The later was the examples I responded, too. Studieren is an elevated, academic process and "ein Studium machen" really sounds awful and does not fit at all in register. I believe no educated native would ever ask "Wo hat er sein Studium gemacht?" (really horrible phrasing), but simply "Wo hat er studiert?" (neutral, common).


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Vielen Dank für deine umfassende Antwort. Das schätze ich sehr hoch. Danke.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> In everyday colloquial speech it is idiomatic for very many natives to use _machen_-constructions. But this is nothing I would recommend to do intentionally, if there is a full verb with the same or even more clearly defined meaning. We try to make our children user proper full verbs. This increases vocabulary and enables sophisticated communication. In better style texts you will notice that authors use proper full verbs and tend to avoid auxiliary usages of _machen_.


On the other hand, I would say that no other light verb is as frequent and productive as _machen_ in German. In many cases, it is most idiomatic and first choice. Simply think of _Betten/einen Ausflug/seine Hausaufgaben machen_ etc.
Cf. Entwurf und Realisierung von Lexikon-Einträgen für Funktionsverbgefüge der deutschen Sprache


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> Simply think of _Betten/einen Ausflug/seine Hausaufgaben machen_ etc.


Yes, there are many fixed phrases or common collocations, that are absolutely idiomatic. And yes, "noun/adj+machen" is highly productive as I mentioned myself, but for many of the accepted phrases there is no good full verb alternative. If there is an alternative, the machen-constructs are mostly considered simply style or colloquial.


Gernot Back said:


> Cf. Entwurf und Realisierung von Lexikon-Einträgen für Funktionsverbgefüge der deutschen Sprache


Yeah, well, a lot of these collocations are not recommendable (_"eine Analyse machen" > analysieren_) or anyway associated to colloquial register (_"sich vom Acker machen"_ -- of course highly idiomatic, but strongly colloquial).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Nickle Sydney said:


> Ein Beispiel:
> Meine Eltern habe mich veranlasst/gezwungen/dazu gebracht/[was anderes] in Deutschland zu studieren.
> *Welche Option klingt am besten im Satz?*


Mit ›veranlassen‹ klingt es gehoben, mit ›zwingen‹ geht es, aber:


Nickle Sydney said:


> 3) Zwingen j-n etwas zu tun (bedeutet "force smb to do smth". Zu harsch)


, mit ›jemanden dazu bringen, etw. zu tun‹ funktioniert es, aber der Satz hört sich dann etwas „steif“ an. Oft ist es am besten, einfach sinngemäß zu übersetzen:
Ich bin zum Studieren nach Deutschland gegangen, weil meine Eltern es so wollten.


Nickle Sydney said:


> Gibt es einen informellen Ausdruck?


Meine Eltern haben mich dazu breitgeschlagen, in D zu studieren.
Das heißt, dass der angehende Student nicht nach D wollte, aber seine Eltern es am Ende geschafft haben, ihn dazu zu überreden.


----------



## Ali Smith

I may be mistaken, but_ etwas tun lassen_ is ambiguous, for it can mean either _laisser faire quelque chose_ (to allow someone to do something) or _faire faire quelque chose _(to make someone do something).

JClaudeK: Am I right?


----------



## JClaudeK

Ali Smith said:


> _etwas tun lassen_ [...]  it can mean either *1)* _laisser faire quelque chose     _
> or *2)* _faire faire quelque chose_





Ali Smith said:


> but_ etwas tun lassen_ is ambiguous


I think that most of the time, the context makes it unambiguous, cf.:


bearded said:


> Der Sinn dürfte aus dem Kontext hervorgehen.



Here some examples:
a) Er lässt den Hund ohne Leine herumlaufen. *1)* or *2)* ?
b) Ich gehe zum Frisör und lasse mir die Haare schneiden. *1)* or *2)* ?
c) Es ist schon spät, aber ich lasse ihn noch ein bisschen schlafen. *1)* or *2)* ?
d) Er lässt sich die Rechnung bringen. *1)* or *2)* ?
e) Lass dir das nicht gefallen! *1)* or *2)* ?
f)  Kannst du bitte die Tür offen lassen? *1)* or *2)* ?
g)  Lässt du ein Haus bauen? *1)* or *2)* ?

As you can see in the OP, "to make someone do something" can be expressed in a different way.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thank you, JClaudeK!

Yeah, I guess the context will make it clear most of the time. For example, _Er hat mich nicht ausreden lassen._ could only mean _He didn’t let me finish speaking. _It's hard to imagine it meaning_ He didn't make me finish speaking._
(ausreden = to finish speaking)


----------

